# [SOLVED] BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, firstly let me say that I have searched the previous threads and there doesn't seem to be anything that quite fits the bill for this one.

System - 

Mobo - Foxcon g33m
Processor - Intel quad core 2.4ghz
Ram - 3 gig
Graphics - Nvidia GEFORCE 8800 GTX
OS - Vista Home Premium 32 bit SP2
Came installed by the builder (local computer shop) but I have the OEM disk and it has been reinstalled a couple of times, last time 5 months ago.
Power - cheapo chinese 750 watt (this was new a couple of months ago to fix a previous "freezing" problem)

Primary drive is a 500 gig SATA split into two partitions
Secondary drive is a 1 gig SATA

I regularly get BSOD with he report "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" 

Any help would be hugely appreciated, thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

*EDIT:* After all the typing below, I came to think that all of this could have been caused by a virus. Please start by reading the bottom of this post (H/W Diagnostics and the Driver's code box) for suggestions about that.
***********************
Your HP printer is having issues, please uninstall it until we're finished troubleshooting.

Please check your Device Manager for devices that are having problems. To do this, go to Start and type in "devmgmt.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter. Let us know what you find.

*Unfortunately*, the Windows Debugging Tools aren't able to access symbols for your operating system files (in particular NTOSKRNL.EXE / NTKRNLMP.EXE / NTKRNLPA.EXE / NTKRPAMP.EXE) from the Microsoft Symbol Server - so that makes debugging them difficult if not impossible.

Please do the following (this will not affect the analysis of the current files - but it may help later files that are acquired):
- activate/validate the Windows installation at http://www.microsoft.com/genuine
- run sfc.exe /scannow to replace any problem files
- open a support incident with Microsoft to see if they can fix the missing symbols issue ( http://support.microsoft.com/ph/14019 )
- If that doesn't fix it, then wipe the hard drive and reinstall Windows
- don't use "leaked"/torrent builds

*So, let's try some old-fashioned detective work.....*

First, let's see if Driver Verifier can coax a name out of this (I doubt it, but it's worth a shot). Please follow these directions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


10 memory dumps with 5 different STOP codes and at least 6 different causes.
This seems, to me, to indicate a hardware problem. Please try these diagnostics for starters:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)
> ...


Please update these drivers:

```
sptd.sys     Mon Jun 18 17:13:19 2007 - SCSI Pass Through Direct Host - Daemon Tools - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#sptd.sys
arjp1qk4.SYS Thu Sep 06 08:08:54 2007 - a Google search for this driver reveals no results - which is suspicious.  Please run the online malware scan that I linked to above.
```
Summary of the BSOD's:

```
[font=lucida console]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82214000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82214000
Debug session time: Tue Jun  1 08:12:59.852 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:37.571
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82214000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82214000
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ???????????????U????U?????v?????????
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ???????????????U????U?????v?????????
BugCheck D1, {1368, 2, 0, 8a486c67}
Probably caused by : ??_?????????????U????U?????v????????? ( ________________________________________+6c67 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82214000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82214000
Debug session time: Sun May 30 19:53:19.408 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.142
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82214000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82214000
BugCheck 8E, {c000001d, 805ea4c4, 803f0dc4, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_805e9000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_805e9000
Probably caused by : Unknown_Module_805e9000 ( Unknown_Module_805e9000+14c4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ????
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ????
Debug session time: Thu May 27 21:02:50.624 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:20.343
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ????
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ????
BugCheck A, {150068, 1b, 1, 822e35ae}
Probably caused by : ????_ ( nt+a75ae )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Sun May 23 20:30:00.539 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:52.321
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8a4015e4, 8d749b68, 8d749864}
Probably caused by : volmgr.sys ( volmgr!VmReadWrite+a6 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82236000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82236000
Debug session time: Thu May 20 08:39:43.886 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:58.665
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82236000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82236000
BugCheck A, {30, 2, 0, 822dd262}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Module_82236000 ( nt+a7262 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Mon May 10 01:10:00.532 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:04.251
BugCheck D1, {30, 2, 0, 8a27bddd}
Probably caused by : ataport.SYS ( ataport!IdeLogCrbActive+7b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  AAWService.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri May  7 06:26:48.107 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:47.894
BugCheck D1, {5, 2, 0, 8fdc90b7}
Probably caused by : usbuhci.sys ( usbuhci!UhciProcessDoneAsyncTd+3d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_8223a000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_8223a000
Debug session time: Sat May  1 04:46:43.899 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:27.701
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_8223a000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_8223a000
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 86cfd00d, 8232fc6d, 0}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Module_8223a000 ( nt+f5ce7 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82240000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82240000
Debug session time: Fri Apr 30 06:39:41.897 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:33.639
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_82240000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_82240000
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_8a60a000
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_8a60a000
BugCheck D1, {4, 2, 1, 8a677cc1}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Module_8a60a000 ( Unknown_Module_8a60a000+6dcc1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Fri Apr 16 09:35:48.117 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:03:50.426
BugCheck F4, {3, 87addd90, 87addedc, 8242a710}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SASKUTIL.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SASKUTIL.SYS
Probably caused by : wininit.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  taskmgr.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_taskmgr.exe
[/font]
```


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Thanks for taking the time to have a look and reply.

The machine did have a virus a few months ago and I gave it a good scrub with malawarebytes and adaware.

I thought that the HP printer was uninstalled, I replaced it with a canon again a couple of months ago. 

I am writing this from my iPhone because the damn machine won't even let me in in safe mode this morning. I will follow your instuctions when I get home from work tonight and will post the results, thanks again.


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

hmm.... curiouser and curiouser...

Enclosed is the latest dump file. I have turned driver verifier on so lets hope that there is more information included.

Interestingly I had a look at device manager and it reports that there is no driver for SM bus controller.

I have used the only malware scanner and found 4 tracking cookies - now gone. 

I cannot find the file arjp1qk4.SYS so am not sure why you think that could be an issue. Something else intrigues me, you mentioned my HP printer - so far as I can tell, it is completely uninstalled.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*



schismit said:


> hmm.... curiouser and curiouser...
> 
> Enclosed is the latest dump file. I have turned driver verifier on so lets hope that there is more information included.
> 
> I cannot find the file arjp1qk4.SYS so am not sure why you think that could be an issue. Something else intrigues me, you mentioned my HP printer - so far as I can tell, it is completely uninstalled.



Hi - 

The Driver Verifier flagged an older installation of ESET - 

```
[font=lucida console]
eamon.sys    Thu May 14 09:30:44 2009 (4A0C1D04)
ehdrv.sys    Thu May 14 09:31:56 2009 (4A0C1D4C)
epfw.sys     Thu May 14 09:12:05 2009 (4A0C18A5)
epfwtdi.sys  Thu May 14 09:12:03 2009 (4A0C18A3)  
[/font]
```
I run ESET NOD32 on this Windows 7 x64 system and know those drivers should have timestamps = 24 March 2010, and one has a name change.

Remove ESET using Revo uninstaller --> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Re-boot upon completion. Assuming you have a current ESET product keycode, download and install ESET v 4.2.40.0 - 

http://www.eset.com/download

For info, the the reason you could not find *arjp1qk4.SYS* is because it is most likely a dynamically allocated driver created by Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 - related to *sptd.sys*. Your prior dump files have OS corruption written all over them and definitely set off hardware failure alarms in my mind upon seeing them. The driver in question here was important because it shouwed up in a BSOD mini kernel dump in the loaded driver section meaning it could have played a role in the crash. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Vista SP2 x86 - BSOD Bugcheck = 0xd1 - VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMP

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini060310-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18209.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82250000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82367c70
Debug session time: Thu Jun  3 06:58:48.399 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:14:54.396
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {be4fafb0, 2, 0, 8d3a9e1f}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\epfwtdi.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for epfwtdi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for epfwtdi.sys
Probably caused by : epfwtdi.sys ( epfwtdi+3e1f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: be4fafb0, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 8d3a9e1f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82387868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82367420
 be4fafb0 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
epfwtdi+3e1f
8d3a9e1f ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  ae35e510 -- (.trap 0xffffffffae35e510)
.trap 0xffffffffae35e510
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=ae35e58c ebx=bc12ef00 ecx=0000025e edx=85dcb87c esi=be4fafb0 edi=9fa999e8
eip=8d3a9e1f esp=ae35e584 ebp=ae35e598 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010282
epfwtdi+0x3e1f:
8d3a9e1f ??              ???
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8d3a9e1f to 8229dfd9

STACK_TEXT:  
ae35e510 8d3a9e1f badb0d00 85dcb87c bc12ef02 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
ae35e580 be470fb0 bc12ef48 00000000 8d3b41d2 epfwtdi+0x3e1f
ae35e598 8d3a9f10 be4fafb0 8d3b41d0 9fa2ada8 0xbe470fb0
ae35e5ac 8d3aa309 9fa2ada8 00000000 bc12efdc epfwtdi+0x3f10
ae35e5c8 8d3a8d68 bc12ef48 bc12efdc 8d3b3d00 epfwtdi+0x4309
ae35e5f8 8d3a8ffa 00000000 8d4a76c0 bc12ef48 epfwtdi+0x2d68
ae35e654 8d3afa3c 8d4a76c0 bc12ef48 8d3b3d00 epfwtdi+0x2ffa
ae35e668 825326be 8d4a76c0 bc12ef48 9bc32f10 epfwtdi+0x9a3c
ae35e68c 8229497d bc12efdc 9fa2ae04 8d4a76c0 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
ae35e6a0 8248f195 401ac6b7 8bbe356c 8d46e1e8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
ae35e770 8247d5e1 8d46e200 00000000 8bbe34c8 nt!IopParseDevice+0xf61
ae35e800 8248ab62 00000000 ae35e858 00000240 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x5a8
ae35e864 8249029c ae35eab0 00000000 8229dd00 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x13c
ae35e8d8 824950ba ae35eaf0 02000000 ae35eab0 nt!IopCreateFile+0x63b
ae35e934 8ea1a603 ae35eaf0 02000000 ae35eab0 nt!IoCreateFileEx+0x9d
ae35eb78 8ea182ea 8d412008 9410ebb8 00000016 afd!AfdTdiCreateAO+0x565
ae35ebfc 8ea20040 897fe988 9bc32f00 ae35ec30 afd!AfdBind+0x2e3
ae35ec0c 825326be 8d471900 9bc32f00 8ee10b20 afd!AfdDispatchDeviceControl+0x3b
ae35ec30 8229497d 9bc32fdc 9bc32f00 8d471900 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
ae35ec44 82496761 8ee10b20 9bc32f00 9bc32fdc nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
ae35ec64 82496f06 8d471900 8ee10b20 02e6e900 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x1d9
ae35ed00 82497fd0 8d471900 9bc32f00 00000000 nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x6b7
ae35ed34 8229ac7a 0000087c 000001c0 00000000 nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x2a
ae35ed34 77815e74 0000087c 000001c0 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
02e6e9d8 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77815e74


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
epfwtdi+3e1f
8d3a9e1f ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  epfwtdi+3e1f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: epfwtdi

IMAGE_NAME:  epfwtdi.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a0c18a3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_VRF_epfwtdi+3e1f

BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_VRF_epfwtdi+3e1f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=82348920 ebx=00000002 ecx=82350200 edx=000000e1 esi=8234893c edi=00000000
eip=8229dfd9 esp=ae35e4f8 ebp=ae35e510 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1:
8229dfd9 833d84ec378200  cmp     dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (8237ec84)],0 ds:0023:8237ec84=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
ae35e510 8d3a9e1f badb0d00 85dcb87c bc12ef02 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2e1 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ ae35e510)
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
ae35e580 be470fb0 bc12ef48 00000000 8d3b41d2 epfwtdi+0x3e1f
ae35e598 8d3a9f10 be4fafb0 8d3b41d0 9fa2ada8 0xbe470fb0
ae35e5ac 8d3aa309 9fa2ada8 00000000 bc12efdc epfwtdi+0x3f10
ae35e5c8 8d3a8d68 bc12ef48 bc12efdc 8d3b3d00 epfwtdi+0x4309
ae35e5f8 8d3a8ffa 00000000 8d4a76c0 bc12ef48 epfwtdi+0x2d68
ae35e654 8d3afa3c 8d4a76c0 bc12ef48 8d3b3d00 epfwtdi+0x2ffa
ae35e668 825326be 8d4a76c0 bc12ef48 9bc32f10 epfwtdi+0x9a3c
ae35e68c 8229497d bc12efdc 9fa2ae04 8d4a76c0 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
ae35e6a0 8248f195 401ac6b7 8bbe356c 8d46e1e8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
ae35e770 8247d5e1 8d46e200 00000000 8bbe34c8 nt!IopParseDevice+0xf61
ae35e800 8248ab62 00000000 ae35e858 00000240 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x5a8
ae35e864 8249029c ae35eab0 00000000 8229dd00 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x13c
ae35e8d8 824950ba ae35eaf0 02000000 ae35eab0 nt!IopCreateFile+0x63b
ae35e934 8ea1a603 ae35eaf0 02000000 ae35eab0 nt!IoCreateFileEx+0x9d
ae35eb78 8ea182ea 8d412008 9410ebb8 00000016 afd!AfdTdiCreateAO+0x565 (FPO: [SEH])
ae35ebfc 8ea20040 897fe988 9bc32f00 ae35ec30 afd!AfdBind+0x2e3 (FPO: [SEH])
ae35ec0c 825326be 8d471900 9bc32f00 8ee10b20 afd!AfdDispatchDeviceControl+0x3b (FPO: [2,0,0])
ae35ec30 8229497d 9bc32fdc 9bc32f00 8d471900 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
ae35ec44 82496761 8ee10b20 9bc32f00 9bc32fdc nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
start    end        module name
80401000 80408000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80408000 80478000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
80478000 80489000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
80489000 80491000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80491000 804d2000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
804d2000 805b2000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
805b2000 805d9000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
805d9000 805e8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
805e8000 805f7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80609000 80685000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80685000 80692000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
80692000 806a9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
806a9000 806cc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
806cc000 806db000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
806db000 806ef000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
806ef000 80704000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
80704000 80714000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
80714000 8073e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8073e000 8074b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8077c000 80785000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
80785000 807ab000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
807ab000 807f1000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
807f1000 807f9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8221d000 82250000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
82250000 82609000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Feb 18 06:01:28 2010 (4B7D1E08)
84807000 84851000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
84851000 84858000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
84858000 84866000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
84866000 84876000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
84876000 8487b580   pavboot  pavboot.sys  Mon Jun 29 07:49:56 2009 (4A48AA64)
8487c000 84884000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
84884000 848a2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
848a2000 848d4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
848d4000 848e4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
848e4000 848f2100   Lbd      Lbd.sys      Fri Aug 28 05:02:18 2009 (4A979D1A)
848f3000 84964000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
84964000 8496f000   Epfwndis Epfwndis.sys Thu May 14 09:12:03 2009 (4A0C18A3)
8496f000 8499e000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8499e000 849df000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
849df000 849ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
849ea000 849f5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
849f5000 849ff000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
84a00000 84b0b000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
84b0b000 84b36000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
84b36000 84b71000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
84b71000 84b7e080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
84b7f000 84bc1000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Thu Mar 04 08:49:57 2010 (4B8FBA85)
84bc1000 84bdb000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
84bee000 84bf9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
84c05000 84cef000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Feb 18 06:28:54 2010 (4B7D2476)
84cef000 84d0a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
84d0a000 84d19000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
84d19000 84d57000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
84d57000 84de4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
84de4000 84df3300   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Apr 11 00:43:04 2009 (49E01FD8)
84df4000 84dff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
84e00000 84f10000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
84f10000 84f49000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
84f49000 84f51000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
84f51000 84f60000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84f60000 84f87000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
84f87000 84f98000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
84f98000 84fb9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
84fb9000 84fc2000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
84fe2000 84fed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
84fed000 84ff6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
84ff6000 85000000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8c005000 8cb10080   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jan 12 00:32:34 2010 (4B4C0972)
8cb11000 8cb12040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Jan 12 00:18:11 2010 (4B4C0613)
8cb13000 8cbb4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Sep 24 21:27:14 2009 (4ABC1C72)
8cbb4000 8cbc0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8cbc0000 8cbcb000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8cbcb000 8cbda000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8cbda000 8cbf2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8cbf2000 8cbf7280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
8cbf8000 8cbf9380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8d203000 8d238000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8d238000 8d277000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:01 2009 (49E01FD5)
8d277000 8d2a4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8d2a4000 8d2c9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8d2c9000 8d2da000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8d2da000 8d2e3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8d2e3000 8d2ea000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8d2ea000 8d2f1000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8d2f1000 8d30e000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Thu May 14 09:31:56 2009 (4A0C1D4C)
8d30e000 8d321000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8d32a000 8d330380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8d331000 8d33d000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8d33d000 8d35e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8d35e000 8d366000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8d366000 8d36e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8d36e000 8d379000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8d379000 8d387000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8d387000 8d390000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8d390000 8d3a6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8d3a6000 8d3b9000   epfwtdi  epfwtdi.sys  Thu May 14 09:12:03 2009 (4A0C18A3)
8d3b9000 8d3cd000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8ea02000 8ea4a000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8ea4a000 8ea7c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8ea7c000 8ea92000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8ea92000 8eaa0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8eaa0000 8eab3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8eab3000 8ead5000   SASKUTIL SASKUTIL.SYS Mon May 10 13:15:22 2010 (4BE83F2A)
8ead5000 8eadb000   SASDIFSV SASDIFSV.SYS Wed Feb 17 13:19:19 2010 (4B7C3327)
8eadb000 8eb17000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8eb17000 8eb21000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8eb21000 8eb38000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8eb38000 8eb45000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8eb45000 8eb50000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8eb50000 8eb58000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8eb58000 8eb6f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8eb6f000 8eb70700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8eb71000 8eb82e00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:54 2009 (49E01FCE)
8eb83000 8eb8c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8eb8c000 8eb9c000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8eb9c000 8eba6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8eba6000 8ebae000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8ebae000 8ebb7000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
8ebb7000 8ebc6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8ebc6000 8ebe1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
98450000 98652000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Aug 14 09:27:05 2009 (4A856629)
98670000 98679000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
98690000 9869e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
986a0000 986ec000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Mon Jun 15 08:42:30 2009 (4A3641B6)
9c601000 9c6bd000   eamon    eamon.sys    Thu May 14 09:30:44 2009 (4A0C1D04)
9c6bd000 9c6e0000   epfw     epfw.sys     Thu May 14 09:12:05 2009 (4A0C18A5)
9c6e8000 9c798000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9c798000 9c7a8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9c7a8000 9c7bb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9ea0a000 9ea77000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
9ea77000 9ea94000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Dec 11 06:43:10 2009 (4B22304E)
9ea94000 9eaad000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9eaad000 9eac2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9eac2000 9eae3000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
9eae3000 9eb02000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
9eb02000 9eb3b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:17 2010 (4B83B799)
9eb3b000 9eb53000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
9eb53000 9eb7a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Sep 14 05:29:49 2009 (4AAE0D0D)
9eb7a000 9ebc8000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Dec 11 06:43:28 2009 (4B223060)
9ebc8000 9ebd1000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
a0803000 a08e1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a08e1000 a08eb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a08eb000 a08f7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
a08f7000 a090d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)

Unloaded modules:
9c6e0000 9c6e8000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fc2000 84fcf000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fcf000 84fda000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fda000 84fe2000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d321000 8d32a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84bdb000 84bee000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
80692000 8077c000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
84b71000 84b7e080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
807ab000 807f1000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
8ea02000 8ea4a000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
9ebc8000 9ebd1000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
8487c000 84884000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
84884000 848a2000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
986a0000 986ec000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Mon Jun 15 08:42:30 2009 (4A3641B6)
8d2ea000 8d2f1000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
80489000 80491000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
9ea94000 9eaad000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
98690000 9869e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a08f7000 a090d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
8cbda000 8cbf2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
804d2000 805b2000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
84f98000 84fb9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
80491000 804d2000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
8eb38000 8eb45000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
84fb9000 84fc2000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8eb21000 8eb38000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84f87000 84f98000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8d2a4000 8d2c9000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8eb50000 8eb58000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8eb45000 8eb50000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8eb9c000 8eba6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8cb13000 8cbb4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Sep 24 21:27:14 2009 (4ABC1C72)
9c601000 9c6bd000   eamon    eamon.sys    Thu May 14 09:30:44 2009 (4A0C1D04)
84f60000 84f87000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8d2f1000 8d30e000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Thu May 14 09:31:56 2009 (4A0C1D4C)
9c6bd000 9c6e0000   epfw     epfw.sys     Thu May 14 09:12:05 2009 (4A0C18A5)
84964000 8496f000   Epfwndis Epfwndis.sys Thu May 14 09:12:03 2009 (4A0C18A3)
8d3a6000 8d3b9000   epfwtdi  epfwtdi.sys  Thu May 14 09:12:03 2009 (4A0C18A3)
848d4000 848e4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
848a2000 848d4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8d2da000 8d2e3000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
84cef000 84d0a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8cbf2000 8cbf7280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
8221d000 82250000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
84d57000 84de4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8d238000 8d277000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:01 2009 (49E01FD5)
8eb8c000 8eb9c000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8d32a000 8d330380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8eb83000 8eb8c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
9ea0a000 9ea77000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Feb 20 15:53:31 2010 (4B804BCB)
8d30e000 8d321000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
84d0a000 84d19000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
84df4000 84dff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8ebae000 8ebb7000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
80401000 80408000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80714000 8073e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
848f3000 84964000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
848e4000 848f2100   Lbd      Lbd.sys      Fri Aug 28 05:02:18 2009 (4A979D1A)
9c798000 9c7a8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8ebc6000 8ebe1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
80408000 80478000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
8ebb7000 8ebc6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
84bee000 84bf9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8eba6000 8ebae000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
84866000 84876000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
9eaad000 9eac2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9eac2000 9eae3000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
9eae3000 9eb02000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
9eb02000 9eb3b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:17 2010 (4B83B799)
9eb3b000 9eb53000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 23 06:10:12 2010 (4B83B794)
8d36e000 8d379000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
807f1000 807f9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8496f000 8499e000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
84b0b000 84b36000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
849f5000 849ff000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
84f51000 84f60000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84a00000 84b0b000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
849ea000 849f5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
806a9000 806cc000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8d2c9000 8d2da000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8ea92000 8eaa0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8ea4a000 8ea7c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
84b36000 84b71000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8d379000 8d387000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8eb17000 8eb21000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
82250000 82609000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Feb 18 06:01:28 2010 (4B7D1E08)
84e00000 84f10000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8d2e3000 8d2ea000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8cb11000 8cb12040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Jan 12 00:18:11 2010 (4B4C0613)
8c005000 8cb10080   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jan 12 00:32:34 2010 (4B4C0972)
84de4000 84df3300   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Apr 11 00:43:04 2009 (49E01FD8)
8ea7c000 8ea92000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
805d9000 805e8000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
84876000 8487b580   pavboot  pavboot.sys  Mon Jun 29 07:49:56 2009 (4A48AA64)
805b2000 805d9000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
84851000 84858000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
84858000 84866000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
a0803000 a08e1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8d277000 8d2a4000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
80478000 80489000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8d387000 8d390000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
80692000 806a9000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
806cc000 806db000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
806db000 806ef000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
806ef000 80704000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8eadb000 8eb17000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8d35e000 8d366000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8d366000 8d36e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
9c7a8000 9c7bb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
84b7f000 84bc1000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Thu Mar 04 08:49:57 2010 (4B8FBA85)
8ead5000 8eadb000   SASDIFSV SASDIFSV.SYS Wed Feb 17 13:19:19 2010 (4B7C3327)
8eab3000 8ead5000   SASKUTIL SASKUTIL.SYS Mon May 10 13:15:22 2010 (4BE83F2A)
80785000 807ab000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
a08e1000 a08eb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
84ff6000 85000000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
84bc1000 84bdb000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8d3b9000 8d3cd000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
84f49000 84f51000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
9c6e8000 9c798000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9eb7a000 9ebc8000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Dec 11 06:43:28 2009 (4B223060)
9eb53000 9eb7a000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Sep 14 05:29:49 2009 (4AAE0D0D)
9ea77000 9ea94000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Dec 11 06:43:10 2009 (4B22304E)
8499e000 849df000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8cbf8000 8cbf9380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
84c05000 84cef000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Feb 18 06:28:54 2010 (4B7D2476)
a08eb000 a08f7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Dec 08 12:26:18 2009 (4B1E8C3A)
849df000 849ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8d390000 8d3a6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
80704000 80714000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
98670000 98679000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
84fed000 84ff6000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
84fe2000 84fed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Feb 18 06:28:13 2010 (4B7D244D)
8073e000 8074b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8eb71000 8eb82e00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:54 2009 (49E01FCE)
8eb58000 8eb6f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8eb6f000 8eb70700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8cbcb000 8cbda000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8d203000 8d238000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
84d19000 84d57000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8cbc0000 8cbcb000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8d331000 8d33d000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8d33d000 8d35e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
805e8000 805f7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
84807000 84851000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
84f10000 84f49000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8eaa0000 8eab3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8cbb4000 8cbc0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
80609000 80685000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80685000 80692000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
98450000 98652000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Aug 14 09:27:05 2009 (4A856629)
8077c000 80785000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)

Unloaded modules:
9c6e0000 9c6e8000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fc2000 84fcf000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fcf000 84fda000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84fda000 84fe2000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d321000 8d32a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
84bdb000 84bee000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
80692000 8077c000   sptd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments be4fafb0 00000002 00000000 8d3a9e1f
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

The missing SMBus device may be a concern also.
Visit the Foxconn site and download the motherboard/chipset drivers for your system and install them.

If the SMBus device is still having problems after rebooting, then it's likely that it's not really your SMBus device - but rather it's a media card reader that's missing drivers.

Good Luck!


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Eset scrubbed and replaced, SM controller driver downloaded and installed.

Everything good so far, is it worth leaving the driver verifier settings in place in case there is another system crash?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Nope, you need to get an error that points to a condition that Driver Verifier will work for. For example, if you have a BSOD caused by a hardware problem - then Driver Verifier won't be of any help.


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

The machine has not crashed since installing the SM controller driver and uninstalling ESET. 

I did have the full ESET suite including firewall, I have reinstalled only NOD32 (didn't realise until the install was finished!)

So (and I touch wood while I say this) it would seem that this one is fixed.

I'll keep you posted, and thanks.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Glad to hear it!
Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

I spoke too soon. The machine is still bombing out to BSOD, the latest time with no driver file specified. :4-dontkno

I am currently reinstalling windows, if it happens again it is clearly a hardware problem.

To cut out one possible cause I have removed the partitioning on the main drive, just one 500gb partition now.

I'll update in a week if this has worked


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Well, that was a short week

Its still BSODing with no driver reported so it must be hardware.

I have just run a memopry diagnostic, no problems reported.

So it must be the mobo right? Anyone know any tests I can run to check the mobo for failure?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Crud! Stoopid thing lost my post - twice!!!
Can't connect to reply to this post.

OK, here goes again...

If the BSOD doesn't report a driver - that doesn't mean that it's a hardware issue.

Please zip up the contents of C:\Windows\Minidump folder and upload/attach it with your next post. We'll look at them and see if we can tell what's causing this latest episode.

FYI - there are no 100% effective motherboard tests. What we do at work is we rule out everything else - and then cross our fingers that it's the motherboard. Troubleshooting mobo hardware issues is frustrating, time-consuming, and expensive.
We usually tell customers that it's going to cost more to troubleshoot it than it will cost to purchase a new computer.

That being said, here's my canned speech for hardware diagnosis:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)
> ...


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Enclosed is the newest dump file.

The reason I suggest that this must be a hardware failure is not that the BSOD returned without a driver file specified, more that I believe that everything software is now ruled out (by reinstalling windows).

This BSOD occurred after I had deleted the secondary disk partition, formatted the HD and reinstalled windows Vista. I had also downloaded and installed the SM bus driver from foxconn. The SM bus controller was showing as not having a valid driver - another thing which suggested to me that the mobo is stuffed.

I have used HD tune pro to check the HD and not so much as a dodgy sector, I have also ran tests on the memory and no problems.

Thast leaves 3 possible culprits - 1) The Vid card, 2) the processor and 3) the mobo.

Of the 3, the mobo is cheapest to replace, so the plan is to replace it early next week and see what happens. Does that sound sensible?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Sorry, I skimmed over the comment about the reinstallation.
It's likely (with a fresh install of Windows) that there's a hardware issue - but that depends on the Windows installation. The installation *MUST BE UPDATED* - see below for more about this.

Additionally, there's more hardware on your system than the Video, CPU, mobo, hard drive and memory. In most cases you've got a CD/DVD drive. You may also have a 56k modem that you don't use. Anything else plugged into the slots on the motherboard? Or into any other ports (such as a mouse, keyboard, printer, or other I/O device)? Each one of these can cause similar problems.

Fortunately, you can troubleshoot most of them by removing them. As for the mouse/keyboard - you not only swap them out, but can further test the ports by swapping between USB and PS2 (unless it's a Dell).

FYI - the Asus M2V boards (an older AMD board) have BIOS issues with the 8800 cards. Check Foxconn to see if there's any BIOS updates for your board (or for the new board that you'd be getting).

The more 3rd party stuff is installed - the less likely it is that it's hardware
The more drivers that are installed (outside of those on the Windows disk) - the less likely it is that it's hardware. This includes drivers from Windows Update.
If critical Windows Updates aren't installed, then it's less likely to be hardware.
But, if there are devices without drivers - then you have to install 3rd party drivers - making it less likely that it's a hardware issue (possible glitches in the 3rd party drivers)
Also, if the drivers aren't the latest available (from the manufacturer of the component itself), then it may be that there's a glitch in the driver.
This doesn't consider that the drivers may have glitches that haven't been discovered/patched - or that Windows may have an issue that requires an update that hasn't been released yet.

HDTune is a fine program - but it's a generic testing utility. I always suggest that you run the diagnostic available from the manufacturer of your hard drive (and use the bootable version to keep Windows out of the picture). I've got links to most Hard Drives here: 
http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)

Run the Furmark test to stress your Video card
Then run the Prime95 test to stress your CPU/mobo/memory - run the Small FFT's test first, then the In-place Large FFT's, then the Blend test

This'll help rule out the video card (with Furmark), and then the Prime95 will help us with the CPU/Mobo evaluation.

The memory dump file doesn't show Service Pack 1 or 2 being installed. As mentioned before, you must install all updates. There are OS patches in the updates that can resemble hardware problems - so the results of BSOD analysis (also) are less reliable on unpatched systems.

Loads of older drivers (which may have glitches) are installed on your system. While they may be off the Windows DVD (and are OK for that scenario) - once you start patching the OS (which includes the Service Packs), then you're likely to see bad effects from older drivers. This becomes a balancing act after a couple of service packs - with a lot of time spent researching drivers to see if they act OK even though they're older.

Please run Windows Update until the system is up-to-date, and we'll move on from there.

BTW - my reason for all of this isn't to dissuade you from getting a new mobo. But rather, it's to assure you that you're not blowing a bunch of cash on a new mobo - and then you find that the problem still exists. So then you buy a processor - and the problem is still there. Then you buy a video card, and still the problem haunts you. I've been through this scenario myself, and never did fix that system!

I just don't think that there's been enough troubleshooting to be sure that this is a mobo issue. But, in the end, this is your system and it's your money

Here's a summary of the BSOD:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 6000.17021.x86fre.vista_gdr.100218-0019
Debug session time: Sat Jun  5 05:41:28.096 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:34.862
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 2040484, 98f8d670, 98f8d36c}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::PresentFromCdd+242 )
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
[/font]
```


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

Your post raises some interesting possibilities.

What I didn't add was that the BSOD was immediately after installing vista so I had not had a chance to update windows. This has now been done and the system is completely up to date.

*Situation update* So now Windows is completely up to scratch, I am experiencing system freezes which require a reboot. This is happening occassionaly but is not producing a memory dump. 

No BSOD since the one attached two posts ago.

I am also experiencing an interesting issue with ESET. I paid for a licence for Smart Security Centre - this is NOD32 and their personal firewall. I installed the package and was presented by a dialogue box reporting that the firewall config file could not be read. It seems that the anti virus is working but the forewall is not. I have tried unistalling (using revo) and reinstalling, I have also installed just NOD32. I am going to raise a support ticket with ESET.

I have an old firewire card from a previous PC installed in this system, just to rip movies from my camcorder, I've taken this out just in case the driver for the card is causing the issue.

I tried running the diagnostic for my main hard drive - its a samsung. The utility didn't work for me, after booting into DOS, the Hutil.exe was not on the disk, even though I had burned the iso file to disk as per the instructions, hence my use of HDTune.

I am working on the house for the rest of the weekend (Mrs Schismit wants to sell and move) so I will have another look perhaps tonight or monday. I guess the first step will be to hammer the video card using Furmark and then move on to Prime95.

Thanks for your help so far, it really is invaluable.


----------



## schismit (Jun 1, 2010)

*[RESOLVED] Re: BSOD - DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ataport.sys*

This problem is now resolved.

I believe that the problem was one of two things:

1) The main 500GB drive was partitioned using partition magic, at the time there were a few problems - this could be the culprit

2) A dodgy driver in a torrented copy of daemon tools

Either way, the solution was to make the primary drive a single partition and to completely reformat and reinstall windows - allowing all OS updates to install including all SPs.

Thanks for the help.


----------

